# I want to join the service Air Forces ! Need advice please !



## Dima (15 Oct 2012)

Good evening, gentlemens!
I need some advice from you.
I am new in Canada, I want to do the military service in the Canadian Air Force.
A little about myself: I'm 32 years old, I'm from Israel. Served there for 6 years regularly, and then 6 years in the reserve. 
All the time  served in the Air Force in position Aviation Systems Technician in Black -Hawks squadron .
Q: Can I get into the Canadian Air Force?
If I can keep my rank?
Anyway, if the previous service as it will help, or to affect the service and selection in the army?
Thank you all in advance ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Oct 2012)

Please do not post multiple copies of your question. The other copy has been removed.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## brihard (15 Oct 2012)

Dima said:
			
		

> Good evening, gentlemens!
> I need some advice from you.
> I am new in Canada, I want to do the military service in the Canadian Air Force.
> A little about myself: I'm 32 years old, I'm from Israel. Served there for 6 years regularly, and then 6 years in the reserve.
> ...



http://www.forces.gc.ca

First, are you a Canadian citizen? If not, it's nothing doing.


----------



## MikeL (15 Oct 2012)

Like Brihard said,  you will require a Canadian citizenship in order to apply as it is a requirement.  Read up on the forces.ca website and call/visit the nearest Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre,  as well starting the paperwork(if you haven't already) to become a Canadian citizen.



> If I can keep my rank?


I think it's pretty safe to assume no,  you would start back out as a Private/Recruit.




> Anyway, if the previous service as it will help, or to affect the service and selection in the army?



I assume your prior experience would look good on your application to join the Air Force,  especially if you are wanting a similar job.


----------



## Dima (16 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
Yes, I want to do the same job.
I am now a permanent rezedent and soon i get citizenship ...    And now learn for the future.
To come to the Recruiting Centre should be ordered appointment ?
Another question: education before the army, affect wages?
Thanks


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Oct 2012)

Dima said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes, I want to do the same job.



While we don't have Black Hawks, we do have Avn Techs.




> I am now a permanent rezedent and soon i get citizenship ...    And now learn for the future.



Good, stick with it.




> To come to the Recruiting Centre should be ordered appointment ?



Start the application process on line and then access the Recruiting Office




> Another question: education before the army, affect wages?



It depends. If your qualifications and training are given credit through PLAR (Prior Learning and Recognition) then perhaps.



> Thanks



You're welcome.


----------

